# PRO XTREME 70.5 CAMARO 1/16



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Something new from FLASHPOINT 1/16 Pro Xtreme 70.1/2 Camaro and all the parts needed for a bad mother. Pro Mod 526 Hemi, Lenco, MSD Boxs, Drag Chutes, and Optima Battery. RB Motion Rod Ends, Banjo Fittins, Throttie Lineage. Du-Bro Micro Ball Link.

























































2 Hours cuting the trunk lid. :banghead:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

where do you get these wheels and tires!!??!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20360447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know if you're wanting them that big, but Pegasus does or used to make a set in 1/24-25 scale.



Can't wait to see you work your magic on this D!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20361293
> *Don't know if you're wanting them that big, but Pegasus does or used to make a set in 1/24-25 scale.
> Can't wait to see you work your magic on this D!!
> *



yup my bad, want the 1/24 scale, cant find a matching set front and rear w tire in 1/24 though


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 17 2011, 11:32 PM~20361293-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes pegasus is still making front and rear in 1/24 1/25 here's the pics. of them.


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: swingin for the fences on this one homie.. damn!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 18 2011, 02:12 PM~20365017
> *:wow: swingin for the fences on this one homie.. damn!
> *


Thanks Bro. and i voted for you on Low Down :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well 4 to 5 hours working on the doors.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

This one is gonna be a bad mamajama!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin good bro ! keep us posted !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the front end off and now to build a jig.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats gonna be sweet. :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

A little mock up and builded a jig.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Work all night on the frame.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: This is gunna be one bad ass ride man!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 22 2011, 05:25 PM~20398468
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  This is gunna be one bad ass ride man!
> *


x2


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 22 2011, 05:25 PM~20398468
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  This is gunna be one bad ass ride man!
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

stunning work, i expect nothing less when i open your threads....


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!! Killer work here!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 22 2011, 08:25 PM~20398468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU ALL, MY BROTHERS :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

THIS IS GOING TO BE KRAZINESS!!!!! AMAZING!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 23 2011, 05:51 PM~20403633
> *THIS IS GOING TO BE KRAZINESS!!!!! AMAZING!
> *


Thank you brother. Trying to kick a little :buttkick: on this build.
Well got a little more work and a lot of hours in on the rear suspension.


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow... your attention to detail is above and beyond.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

daaaaamn!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn you do nice chassis and suspension work.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

Dude this is one bad as build! I am following it daily... great progress picks.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Insane work man! Definately gunna be one bad ass build man!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:wow: Damn D, this is already bad ass!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65rivi+Apr 25 2011, 11:58 AM~20414524-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you know i'm INSANE :werd: :loco: so i have to do something to keep from doing this. :machinegun: :guns: :banghead: :run: lol But thanks for looking in.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

BG, I gotta say bro, this build is TOP NOTCH!! Very awesome bro!


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

:wow: :drama:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Apr 25 2011, 12:45 PM~20414845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS MY BROTHER


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

this is just insane


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Any updates for this insane build? :dunno:


----------



## Sleepy2368 (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Apr 25 2011, 08:32 AM~20414343
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like somebody has done this type of work before.. Looks amazing man, going to be a showstopper when you're finished I'm sure :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy2368_@Apr 28 2011, 10:46 AM~20438683
> *Looks like somebody has done this type of work before.. Looks amazing man, going to be a showstopper when you're finished I'm sure  :thumbsup:
> *


A little. :biggrin: 

More work on the frame.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Just about finish the frame. Have to work on the front sup. and front and rear spings, then clean up all the joints.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:wow: :cheesy: thats sikk D!!!!! you gonna have this done for toledo???


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2011, 06:40 PM~20469214
> *:wow:  :cheesy: thats sikk D!!!!!  you gonna have this done for toledo???
> *


X2 can't wait to see this finished up D!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@May 2 2011, 07:40 PM~20469214
> *:wow:  :cheesy: thats sikk D!!!!!  you gonna have this done for toledo???
> *


HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! to much work, this is :buttkick: But i will be in Toledo, i got some thing else for the NNL. Thinks Frank and BIG C for kooking in. :drama:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

:wow: :wow: your insane! (in a good way lol) not many ppl ive seen that get the details so down packed like yourself!. fukin awesome stuff!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 3 2011, 03:15 PM~20475817
> *:wow:  :wow:  your insane! (in a good way lol)  not many ppl ive seen that get the details so down packed like yourself!. fukin awesome stuff!!
> *


Thanks my brother.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on the front supenions A-Arms. Have tobuild the front coil-over struts.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Nice work D!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I wish they made a lot of these ball joints and parts in 1/24 scale.

Great job as always.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 16 2011, 10:16 PM~20566486
> *I wish they made a lot of these ball joints and parts in 1/24 scale.
> 
> Great job as always.
> *




x-2


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

nice work bro. :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well got the front coil-overs done, will be working on a rack & pinions and then the rear coil-over.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 18 2011, 02:43 PM~20579038
> *Well got the front coil-overs done, will be working on a rack & pinions and then the rear coil-over.
> 
> 
> ...


thats bad ass.. :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

u dont mind telling me where u buy all those nuts and screws?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@May 18 2011, 04:01 PM~20579153
> *thats bad ass.. :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> u dont mind telling me where u buy all those nuts and screws?
> *


Not at all, go to www.scale hardware.com


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@May 18 2011, 03:47 PM~20579462
> *Not at all, go to www.scale hardware.com
> *


thanks homie appreciate it !


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well got the parts i needed for the rear coil-over, so do work.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!! :worship:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bigg C, i stillhave to do some clean up work.:barf:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brother.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

finishing off the rear end. (no ****):boink:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Damn homie, after looking at all 4 pages of this build, all i can say is WOW. man that frame is crazy sick, very awesome detail. just WOW.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

chevyguy97 said:


> Damn homie, after looking at all 4 pages of this build, all i can say is WOW. man that frame is crazy sick, very awesome detail. just WOW.


Thanks bro. working at it.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn, some sick work in here bro... Glad to see you are still working on it....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

bad ass build i dig the frame jig


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

that suspension is crazy. full adjustability. amazing. 

...just for kicks id put an rc motor in it and drag it!!!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

customcoupe68 said:


> that suspension is crazy. full adjustability. amazing.
> 
> ...just for kicks id put an rc motor in it and drag it!!!!!


Nice idle, but would have to build a metal frame.


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn. The work keeps looking better and better.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all my brother for looking in on my builds.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is simply _amazing_!! The details in it are mind-boggling!! I love this!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well got some work done on the wheelie bar, try to finish tonight and on to the track arm.


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

jeez this is crazy, nice work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

richphotos said:


> jeez this is crazy, nice work


Thanks Brother!


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Fuckin sick!!! These cars are the roots of my modeling, and you are bringing back the itch to build another one! 

Crazy detail!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Mnt86ss said:


> Fuckin sick!!! These cars are the roots of my modeling, and you are bringing back the itch to build another one!
> 
> Crazy detail!


Thanks bro. Come on back and build another one. Check out some on ( Model Car Magazine Forum )


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the wheelie bar and the wishbone done, have a look.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the wheelie bar and wishbone done, have a look.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

This is insane!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This is insane!


Thanks Jeff  :dunno: I thank ? 

Well got the rack & pinions and steering wheel and column in.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This is Insaine!! Absolutely aweome Badgas!! So much detail and time. Definately an awesome build! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Scur-rape-init said:


> This is Insaine!! Absolutely aweome Badgas!! So much detail and time. Definately an awesome build! :thumbsup:


O it's insaine, not me :twak: Thanks Bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Again, EXTREMELY awesome work! Here's a link to a 1/12 scale '69 Pro Mod build: http://public.fotki.com/Greg5000/112-69-camaro-promod/


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Tonioseven said:


> Again, EXTREMELY awesome work! Here's a link to a 1/12 scale '69 Pro Mod build: http://public.fotki.com/Greg5000/112-69-camaro-promod/


Thanks Tonio I seen this one by stumps on Model Car Magazine Forums, he also building a 240 Z.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

badgas i'm looking into building a 69 1:16 and was wondering where you got all the bolys and stuff like that.... i'm looking for all the detail stuff your putting into this badass ride. if i could get a link or something it would be greatly appreciated bud


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

crxlowrider said:


> badgas i'm looking into building a 69 1:16 and was wondering where you got all the bolys and stuff like that.... i'm looking for all the detail stuff your putting into this badass ride. if i could get a link or something it would be greatly appreciated bud


Say Bro. here some site to look at.

For fasteners www.scalehardware.com i use 00-90 nuts & bolts
www.flashpointmotrsprts for bodies, blower, engine and stiff.
www.RBMotion.com for rod end and more. Hope this help.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

and another question. what size rod did you use for the chassis and roll cage?
( NO ****)


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

crxlowrider said:


> and another question. what size rod did you use for the chassis and roll cage?
> ( NO ****)


I use Plastruct 2 size, for the main frame 1/8 #90604 & for some of the iner rail 3/32 #90603 and on the 4 link Alum. tube 3/32


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well taying my haed at reworking the rear shocks.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah, nice work D!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

nice work.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

if i bring some fuel, can we run it?!?! :biggrin:

awesome detail keep it up


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well work on remaking a new set of rear, not much better so i'm going with it.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

wow! REALLY cool work!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well did some work this week on the fuel cell, lenco, and working doors.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

jus incredible work bro! this is gunna be insane when its finished!


----------



## squeeze (Jan 29, 2011)

so much detail! awesome definitly waiting for this one to be done


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brother.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Did some work on the doors.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This keeps getting better and better!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Damn! Great work.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

BiggC said:


> This keeps getting better and better!!


x-2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

this car is sick great idea with the magnet keep up the amazin work ...if your going ill see you at rocon next month..


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> this car is sick great idea with the magnet keep up the amazin work ...if your going ill see you at rocon next month..


Yes sir. i'll see you there bro.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Bad ass work D.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

man this ride gets crazier with every post!! nice tip with the magnets!! where did you get em?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> man this ride gets crazier with every post!! nice tip with the magnets!! where did you get em?


I got them at a hobby shop in buffalo, there call ( Magcraft Supper Strong Magnets ) come in all different sizes.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

im loving this with every update d!!!! SIKKKKKKKKK:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brothers, Well did a little work on the chutes & anchor.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

This car is fucking bad ass


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well did some rework on thr chute setup. mover it down and choser to the bumpper. I thing it looks a lot better.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

One more change to the back, put the aluminm cans for the spring to pull the chutes out.


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

Always outstanding work mate! This is gunna be the most detailed build ive ever seen!


----------



## curbside (Apr 16, 2009)

Terrible...! :fool2:


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

This is a great thread. You got some major details on this build. Awesome shyt.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks all my brother, i get help from looking at the great builds and builder out there.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Impressive!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Absolutely STUNNING!! :thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well got some work done on the car in the last week. On the engine i like the shotgun look.











So i cut the center out of the 3 hole blower hat with the 1671 blower.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the engine in paint and trying to pick a top hat. And still have to carbon fiber the hats.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

really amazing work!!!!!!!!:shocked:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> really amazing work!!!!!!!!:shocked:


Thanks Bro.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

badgas said:


> Got the engine in paint and trying to pick a top hat. And still have to carbon fiber the hats.



im thinking the first hat D!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> im thinking the first hat D!!!


Me too Frank, every body seems to like the shotgun.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SHOTGUN. SHOOT'EM WHEN THEY RUN NOW.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

modelsbyroni said:


> SHOTGUN. SHOOT'EM WHEN THEY RUN NOW.


Yip i thing the shotgun is theway to go. Thanks Bro.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the paint on the frame.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

couple more days and i get to see it in person


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

speachless....


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

This is gonna be one bad camaro when it gets done.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

93FULLSIZE said:


> couple more days and i get to see it in person


Yeaperrrrrrrr!!



Sin7 said:


> speachless....





BeginnerBuilder said:


> This is gonna be one bad camaro when it gets done.


 Thanls Brothers.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Great work as always. Detail outstanding.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey dude, its looking really good! I hope to see it person sometime!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brothers


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a FANTASTIC build!! The details are mind-boggling!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i havent hit this thread in awhile.........damn this is coming out wicked!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Working on the dry sump sys.


----------



## kruzer22 (Jul 29, 2011)

:worship: holy cow! i officially quit!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

oh yeah


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

modelsbyroni said:


> oh yeah


:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Great work an detail!!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Engine looking great.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

love your work man..your detail is perfect!:h5:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Sick work going on in here.

Props man.


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

wow im floored thats freakin nice


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

:bowrofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Inspiring work always. :wow::wow::thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks all my layitlow brothers.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

WHEW


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

That motor is sick. Great detail. Some awesome scratch building on it.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

it just keep getting better and better.....really nice work


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brothers.


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

very nice badgas. this build is SICK. hate to be in the same class as you at shows cause no one stands a chance


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

that engine looks scary good:run: ......... i dont wanna play anymore


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

just noticed the seal on the tranny. lots of detail.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brothers.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well trying to put the engine in, had to move some things around.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Back to work on the camaro. The hearder were to close to the front tires, so i had to get some parts from Plastrict ( 1/4 female elbow ) to make an "S" like bend.


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh wow.....


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:worship:


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

nice work, motor looks great


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

simply amazin work bro.. holy shit!!!


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

H O L Y C R A P ! ! ! ! !

That is freakin' nice.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

That is sick!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Brothers.


----------



## DTAT2 (Aug 27, 2011)

What kinda fuel r u gonna run .....oh and when you hit the dyno i wanna know the max Hp :yes:


----------



## lowdown63 (Nov 15, 2005)

very impressive!! You must know your drag cars to put that much detail in this build!!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks guys for looking in on the build and i know a little about drag cars. ( enough to be dangerious lol )


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

badgas said:


> Thanks guys for looking in on the build and i know a little about drag cars. ( enough to be dangerious lol )


MORE THAN DANGEROUS.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got the header done and in place.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Now the last of the body work and on to paint.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow amazing work on this build!Frameworks fucking insane!!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks bro.
Here the finish parts to finish the build.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

This is a work of art. Real talk.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Dayum thats sweet


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

badgas said:


> Thanks bro.
> Here the finish parts to finish the build.


Damn thats some precision detail right there.:wow:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

DAYUM!!!! Just saw this thread! AWESOME work! This thing is detailed to the max. Lets fire it up and smoke the tires!


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks my brothers for looking in, the i'm painting know and the finish pieces are going in.

It's :loco: :yes: hno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see it all finished up! You always do killer work bro!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Wicked brother!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

youza bad dude!!!!:wow:


----------



## wisdonm (Jun 12, 2012)

Any updates on this beauty?


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Got some paint on the car.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

That's bad ass. You getting down, homie.


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hell yeah. ......:thumbsup:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks brothers.


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Gonna b a killer


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Well back to work on the 70.5.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

[URL=http://s687.photobucket.com/user/tripower5/media/011_zps2775edee.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this car is nuts! I love the detail! very very well done and impressive!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Wicked bro!!


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

Bad ass


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer build


----------

